# G19 Temperatur anzeigen ?



## Koyote (25. Dezember 2010)

Hi, ich bin seit gestern besitzer einer G19. Kann man auf dem Display die Temps von z.B. CPU und GPU anzeigen ?


----------



## .Mac (25. Dezember 2010)

Starte mal CoreTemp, liefert meines Wissens nach ein Gadget mit, getestet habe ich es aber nur auf meiner G15. Ansonsten gibt es glaube ich noch Everest, glaub da gab es auch mal ein gadget.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. Dezember 2010)

Everest bietet es in den Einstellungen und bei bei Core Temp unter Settings ( bezieht sich allerdings auf die G15 ). Bei Core Temp wäre daher ein Selbstversuch angesagt


----------



## Jack ONeill (25. Dezember 2010)

Core Temp wird angezeigt, hab das bei meiner G19 schon getestet


----------



## Koyote (25. Dezember 2010)

Danke, die option bei Everest ist einfach Traumhaft ! Da kann man sich das richtig gut und leicht verständlich zusammenklicken und rücken. Vielen Dank noch einmal !


----------



## Fettmull (25. Dezember 2010)

Geht das auch bei der G15 Blue Refresh?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. Dezember 2010)

G 15 ist G 15, das dürfte keinen Unterschied machen. Wenn es wie schon erwähnt mit der G 19 funzt dann ist deine Refresh auch darunter


----------



## Eraydone (2. Januar 2011)

Was fur eine Version von Everest braucht man? In der home version finde ich die Option nicht -.-


----------



## ile (4. Januar 2011)

Koyote schrieb:
			
		

> Danke, die option bei Everest ist einfach Traumhaft ! Da kann man sich das richtig gut und leicht verständlich zusammenklicken und rücken. Vielen Dank noch einmal !



Darf ich mal fragen, ob du realistische Werte bei Everest bekommst? Bei mir sind die CPU-Temps nämlich über 5 Grad niedriger als von Coretemp.


----------



## Regen23 (17. Januar 2011)

Es gibt auch n feines Plugin für den RivaTuner. Da kannst du dir neben Temps auch LAN Auslastung etc auf einen Blick anzeigen lassen.


----------



## ile (17. Januar 2011)

Nur, dass der RivaTuner leider nicht mehr aktuell ist


----------

